# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  أنني لعنت يزيد

## نينوى الحر

*أبيات للمستبصر الجزائري..محمد الجزائري .
لأنني لعنت يزيد**...*
*في يوم من* *ايام الدهر السعيد*
*جائني صديق من بعيد،*
*قال ماذا فعلت فالكل دمك* *يريد؟*
*قلت ما سرقت ولا قتلت*
*ومن في الحي على شهيد*
*قال: قالوا يا* *جاني انك لعنت مولانا يزيد*
*وهو في ديننا جرم شديد*
*تستحق عليه قتلا* *وتبديد**.*
*قلت سمعت قولهم** :*
*إلعن يزيد ولا تزيد**.*
*قال : قالوه ولم* *يعوا ما نريد**.*
*فالخليفة في ديننا يتبع مهما كان فاسقا او عربيد*
*وما ظلمه* *للناس الا عقاب من الله للتوحيد*
*فهو الاخذ بالدين الرشيد*
*فلا تسب رئيسا ولا* *ملكا ولا حتى عقيد**.*
*والا صرت على دين الجماعة ردا رديد**.*
*ان كان في الحكام هذا* *ديننا*
*فكيف تلعن انت مولانا يزيد ؟*
*قلت قرأت التاريخ البعيد*
*قال: وما* *انت والتاريخ فعقلك حديد؟؟؟**.*
*قلت: يومى حمى الوطيس*
*كان في دير مران* *قعيد**.*
*قال: خوفا من الطاعون وهذا رأي سديد*
*فقد خاف على الدين من بعده ان* *يصبح شريد**.*
*قلت: أبعد العلماء وجعل وزيره قرد فريد*
*قال:مولانا سبق* *جمعيات الرفق بزمن بعيد**.*
*قلت: اخذ البيعة عنوة دون شورى وأمر* *سديد*
*قال :إنما اراد ان يكون على العصاة شديد**.*
*قلت: قتل السبط* *وأهله على الفرات عطشان وحيد*
*قال : أخطء السبط بخروجه على الملك* *الرشيد**.*
*فقتل بسيف جده النبي المجيد**.*
*قلت: سبى بنات النبي*
*بسب وسياط* *وتقييد*
*قال: لم يرد ذلك لكن واليه كان بليد**.*
*قلت: ولما لم يعزله او* *ينذره بوعيد**.*
*إلا ان يكون لما فعل مريد**.*
*قلت: ولما اتاه الرأس نادى* *اجداده عتبة والوليد**.*
*وقالوا لا تشل يدك يا يزيد**.*
*بثاره من حيدرة* *الصنديد**.*
*قال: حس مرهف*
*فذكر بدر واحد وحنين عنه غير بعيد*
*قلت*: *قال لا خبر جاء وله وحي نزيل*
*بل هو ملك لعبت به هاشم وهو حق امية* *الفقيد**.*
*قال: لسنا من يفهم كلام العبقري الفريد**.*
*فالحكم بينهم قسمة ذاك* *بيت القصيد**.*
*قلت: لعب بالثنايا بقضيب*
*قال: أراد تبركا بشفاه قبلها* *الحبيب**.*
*قلت: سب ابى تراب الفريد*
*في محضر العقيلة والسجاد بين علة* *ومقيد**.*
*فأجابته إسع سعيك فلن تمحو ذكرنا يا يزيد**.*
*قال: خطء فلا يعلو صوت* *فوق صوت الملك الوحيد**.*
*قلت: ارسل الرأس لما علم رقية اباها تريد*
*فماتت* *من شهقة وعقلها شريد**.*
*قال: اراد ان يخبرها ان الموت حق*
*وانه اردى اباها* *شهيد**.*
*قلت: استباح المدينة فولد من دون زواج الف وليد**.*
*قال: نسل* *المسلمين قل فأراد له تجديد*
*قلت: ضرب البيت العتيق*
*بمناجيق بنار* *وحديد**.*
*قال: ما أراد إساءة بل أراد للبيت تشييد**.*
*قلت : لا لوم على* *صدام واللامبارك والعقيد**.*
*فقدوتهم حجاج وسفاح ووليد**.*
*قال: ذلك قدر* *الشعوب والله يفعل ما يريد**.*
*قلت: ماكان ربك بظلام للعبيد**.*
*يا عزيزي* *وصلنا بيت القصيد**.*
*لا لوم على الطغاة إن تجبروا*
*فاللوم عن من رضوا ان يبقوا* *عبيد**.*
*إن أرديتموني في القبر رقيد*
*او جعلتموني من بلدي طريد*
*فليعلم الكون* *المديد*
*أنني قتلت لأنني رفضت دين العبيد**.*
*لقد عشقت حسينا فكيف لا ألعن يزيد.*
(اللهم العن يزيد لعناً شديد ،وألعن من رضى بفعله لعناً يزيد إلى قيام يوم الدين )

----------

